# Hymer Wing Mirrors - the round one



## 89603 (May 31, 2005)

Hi,

Looking for a replacement small round mirror at the base of the wing mirror rail. Model is 1995 B544. Glass fell out this morning. Anyone know where I can source or if possible to replace glass only? 

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## 109178 (Jan 12, 2008)

sdsplus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking for a replacement small round mirror at the base of the wing mirror rail. Model is 1995 B544. Glass fell out this morning. Anyone know where I can source or if possible to replace glass only?
> 
> Thanks in anticipation


Hi I am looking for mirror, if you find a place could you let me know please.
regards Julie


----------

